# Review: Hexeract by Auddict



## bfreepro

This was voted for in the poll last time as well, so here it is! This one was a long time coming, as I have owned this product almost a year, and have had quite an eventful time trying to get it to work. I held off on a review, simply because I wanted to give Auddict a chance to correct the problems I encountered and honestly don't enjoy writing bad reviews. After the recent patch, I felt this was time to finally write an HONEST review. Enjoy!

https://www.bfreemusic.com/news/2018/10/16/review-hexeract-by-auddict-bcnb7


----------



## fiestared

bfreepro said:


> This was voted for in the poll last time as well, so here it is! This one was a long time coming, as I have owned this product almost a year, and have had quite an eventful time trying to get it to work. I held off on a review, simply because I wanted to give Auddict a chance to correct the problems I encountered and honestly don't enjoy writing bad reviews. After the recent patch, I felt this was time to finally write an HONEST review. Enjoy!
> 
> https://www.bfreemusic.com/news/2018/10/16/review-hexeract-by-auddict-bcnb7


Very good work, and very honest conclusion ! Thanks and... please go on


----------



## bfreepro

Cosmos by Impact Soundworks is coming up next! Thank you guys for your feedback on the poll and the comments!


----------



## puremusic

Hard to read as I like the synth a lot. I agree the customer service angle really needed some work here, I feel like a tracker program to keep track of support requests and show there've been resolved replies to them, might've been missing somewhere at best.

I haven't had the chance to thoroughly test the synth for crashes and bugs since the latest patch. I too thought many more orchestral level samples would've helped a lot.

I do love the sound of Hexeract. And I do agree it needs and needed a lot more thorough crash testing on a lot of different platforms.


----------



## bfreepro

puremusic said:


> Hard to read as I like the synth a lot. I agree the customer service angle really needed some work here, I feel like a tracker program to keep track of support requests and show there've been resolved replies to them, might've been missing somewhere at best.
> 
> I haven't had the chance to thoroughly test the synth for crashes and bugs since the latest patch. I too thought many more orchestral level samples would've helped a lot.
> 
> I do love the sound of Hexeract. And I do agree it needs and needed a lot more thorough crash testing on a lot of different platforms.



Fair enough! Glad you are enjoying it. I personally just found that I can get equal or much better sounds from vst synths and similar kontakt libraries. The score would’ve been higher had I not had so many performance issues and such instability. I honestly feel I cannot rely on this product for any project with a short deadline. Trust me tho, I didn’t enjoy writing a bad review. I sincerely wanted to love this thing.


----------



## KarlHeinz

Can you already estimate when the Cosmos review will come ? Theres really not much about it and I feel a little torn back and forth so far: the playable athmospheres sounds nice and easy to use and while I usually avoid any phrase libraries these ones seem quite "playable" if you just choose right settings but I am naturally suspiciously with anything phrase based


----------



## Jaap

It reads like a good and honest review and what I like is that you pointed things out nicely which hopefully also leads to been picked up by the developer. I honestly things kind of reviews can really help to make it a great product and you showed also in the review that it has good potential.


----------



## germancomponist

After I heard some of their audio examples I thought: Huh, didn't they know that U-HE's Hive and other good synths are buyable ....?


----------



## bfreepro

KarlHeinz said:


> Can you already estimate when the Cosmos review will come ? Theres really not much about it and I feel a little torn back and forth so far: the playable athmospheres sounds nice and easy to use and while I usually avoid any phrase libraries these ones seem quite "playable" if you just choose right settings but I am naturally suspiciously with anything phrase based


The cosmos review was actually done last night! Will post it here tonight. (If you click the hexeract review, Cosmos is there on my blog as well, with a review and a walkthrough video! Just haven’t posted it out yet.)


----------



## KarlHeinz

Great . Just some hours left for a coupon on timespace for it


----------



## KarlHeinz

Convinced and pulled the trigger , thanks, just came in time . And really good to know about the "not for chords" thing. Curious how I will get the phrases working but it really seems to be easy in this case with the playable two octaves.


----------



## bfreepro

KarlHeinz said:


> Convinced and pulled the trigger , thanks, just came in time . And really good to know about the "not for chords" thing. Curious how I will get the phrases working but it really seems to be easy in this case with the playable two octaves.


Can't go wrong for that price PLUS a coupon! Enjoy ! :D


----------



## fiestared

bfreepro said:


> Cosmos by Impact Soundworks is coming up next! Thank you guys for your feedback on the poll and the comments!


Great review and (apparently great product) you've sold it to me...again thanks and go on doing great and fair reviews... are you the missing link between devs and users ?


----------



## bfreepro

fiestared said:


> Great review and (apparently great product) you've sold it to me...again thanks and go on doing great and fair reviews... are you the missing link between devs and users ?


I try to be. I can just say this: I have a huge passion for virtual instruments and composing music, and I have NEVER been given free copies of libraries in exchange for reviews, as I really just started blogging this year and don't have much of a following yet. Writing music is my full time job and how I earn my income, so having the right sounds quickly is incredibly important. I have spent at least 10-15 grand on all my sample libraries and plugins, and I HATE wasting money on things. I try to keep my reviews practical, and when I get the chance I like to offer alternatives or compare the sounds to other libraries, so in the end, everyone has a better idea of what they will get and more importantly, determine IF they actually need it  Even some of my favorite libraries have quirks and I always try to be fair and point those out specifically whenever I can. Really appreciate the feedback from everyone here. And there is much more to come!


----------



## fiestared

bfreepro said:


> I try to be. I can just say this: I have a huge passion for virtual instruments and composing music, and I have NEVER been given free copies of libraries in exchange for reviews, as I really just started blogging this year and don't have much of a following yet. Writing music is my full time job and how I earn my income, so having the right sounds quickly is incredibly important. I have spent at least 10-15 grand on all my sample libraries and plugins, and I HATE wasting money on things. I try to keep my reviews practical, and when I get the chance I like to offer alternatives or compare the sounds to other libraries, so in the end, everyone has a better idea of what they will get and more importantly, determine IF they actually need it  Even some of my favorite libraries have quirks and I always try to be fair and point those out specifically whenever I can. Really appreciate the feedback from everyone here. And there is much more to come!


I really appreciate your way of doing and wish you all the best ! I'm certain, your reviews will quickly grow up and offer you the recognition you deserve...


----------



## KarlHeinz

I think you really summed up so many user experiences in your Hexeract review, great !

I never had a library where I had such ups and downs, supporting the devs, defending them, cursing them....and this all just shows up in quick in your review. Of course people will do the same with you for that review I think .

There was never a ("professional" - and that what they claim to be -) library done with so much good ideas, intention and will and so many faults done on all levels (develloping, marketing, communication, support......).

I for myself after buying it blindly ("AUDDICT") in the intro period (same prize as today  ) after more then a year and the 1.1.0 update still have not found a final conclusion if I hate it, love it or whatever but can absolutely follow your review, it just sums it up ! Rating of this experiences is of course a very personal decision then.....


----------



## Erick - BVA

I've used Hexeract a few times and got some pretty interesting/unique results using my own samples. I never experienced any performance issues, but I also don't generally open up more than one instance at a time. I find that pretty much any VST has issues when doing this. But that's probably because of my system --only 16GB RAM, and some kind of oldesh AMD processor. 
That being said, I think I agree with you on the included sounds. Don't really seem to be anything special.


----------

